# مشروع تخرج هندسة الاسكندرية 2007 خاص بال ECG based on Microcontroller and Bluetooth



## eng_karem (30 مارس 2010)

اللينكات

فى المرفقات


----------



## معاذ هنداوي (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سنحت كنت عايز استفسر عن الكومبونانت اللي موجودة في الجهاز والdiagram تبع الدايرة اللي موجودة بالمشروع اجيبها منين يا ريت الاقي رد علي الميل [email protected]


----------



## moham777 (2 مايو 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## لبنى شاهين (8 أبريل 2011)

قسم الهندسة المعمارية فين


----------



## sensor2 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ويارب يعطيك الصحة و العافيه


----------

